# mysql query ausführen



## b0unc3 (28. Okt 2006)

hay erstma, 

ich hab folgendes problem.. ich möchte mit folgendem befehl eine tabelle erstellen:


```
String sqlRezepte	=	"Create TABLE Rezepte {ID INT AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY, name VARCHAR(250), zutat1 INT, zutat2 INT, zutat3 INT, zutat4 INT, zutat5 INT, zutat6, zutat7 INT, zutat8 INT, zutat9 INT, zutat10 INT, zutat11 INT, zutat12 INT, zutat13 INT, zutat14 INT, zutat15 INT, zutat16 INT, zutat17 INT, zutat18 INT, zutat19 INT, zutat20 INT};";
```

wenn ich es aber dann heir ausführen möchte:


```
//Query ausführen
		try {
			int result2 = state.executeUpdate(sqlRezepte);
			System.out.println("Die Tabelle wurde erfolgreich erstellt");
			/*while ( result.next() ) {	//Tabelle auslesen
				String name	=	result.getString("Name");
			}*/
		} catch ( SQLException e ) {
			System.out.println("Konnte den Query nicht ausführen: " + e.getMessage());
		}
```

dann bekomme ich zur laufzeit folgenden fehler:



> Konnte den Query nicht ausführen: A table must have at least 1 column



kann mir jemand sagen was da falsch ist?


----------



## mg_666 (28. Okt 2006)

woher kommt das result her ? du machst ein update und erhälst dann einen int - wert

wollte damit sagen daß dein resultSet leer sein wird


----------



## b0unc3 (28. Okt 2006)

ich nehme mal an du meinst das result2.. das hab ich da gerade erst erstellt, weil wenn ich result nehme dann bekomm ich die fehlermeldung: type missmatch cannot convert from int to ResultSet


----------



## mg_666 (28. Okt 2006)

ja woher kommt das resultSet das du in der Schleife verwurschtelst ... ich nehme mal
an das es leer ist.


----------



## b0unc3 (28. Okt 2006)

nein ist nicht leer und ich habe den fehler gefunden..

ich habe in meinem sql befehl "sqlRezepte" diese klammern verwendet "{}" ich muss aber diese verwenden "()" ;-)

jetzt funktionierts


----------

